# Well let me try Again Malinios wanted



## Gregory James (May 3, 2010)

WEll i was promised a dog drove half the way to get the dog and i got a texted saying that he was going to keep the dog. What is a man word today? I wouldnt be trying to find another dog if it wasnt that i lost my Malinios and a couple of APBT in the flood in Nashville,tn. So i am having a little bad luck. So if there is someone that would be so kind to find me a nice malinios perferable a pup or a Green dog i would appreciate that. My son was so sad when i told him that we have to turn back around and go home because the guy decided not to give me the dog. The upsetting thing is he contacted me i didnt contact him. Wow I am in disbelief right about now. What is a man to do?


----------



## Gregory James (May 3, 2010)

*I am keep the mal puppy* 
I sent you a text. I have decided to keep the mal pup, he is too good to let go. I expect him to be a top working dog. Sorry, I wish I could help out; but this dog is too good to let go. Good luck with finding a good dog. 

Mike


----------

